# Union reps.



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing worse than asking union reps to get back to me,nothing. Then I call my district rep, nothing.What's next?


What is it you are looking for?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Go non union? Eff em


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> What is it you are looking for?


Why should that matter?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Go non union? Eff em


So the standard knee jerk reaction - no real information, f the union. Sheesh.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> So the standard knee jerk reaction - no real information, f the union. Sheesh.


No, eff anybody that won't return my calls!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing worse than asking union reps to get back to me,nothing. Then I call my district rep, nothing.What's next?


Not surprising, they are too busy with the grave robbing, the raping and the pillaging. 











































Its called a joke, deal with it. :laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

eejack said:


> What is it you are looking for?


 Looking for a little response after 33 years of dues paying.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Looking for a little response after 33 years of dues paying.


I hear you on that. 

http://www.ibew.org/ibew/directory/SearchDirectory/States.asp?State=PA&District=3 

I used to have Wyatt Earp's phone number but that cell gotten accidentally dented.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks EEJack.Just jacked off at my no reply. This is why the unions will wither and die.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Thanks EEJack.Just jacked off at my no reply. This is why the unions will wither and die.


I had the exact opposite recently, but yeah - any organization has to stay on top of the conversation in order to stick around. Hope you get the call back and an apology soon. 33 years, you deserve it.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing worse than asking union reps to get back to me,nothing. Then I call my district rep, nothing.What's next?


Did you try the local courthouse? :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Did you try the local courthouse? :laughing:


Surely they would get out on work release wouldn't they? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Always enjoy a good Ha-Ha.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Still no reply. And they are backing sammay,to boot!


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

It all starts from not manning your territory, not taking elections seriously, not going to meetings, and not getting the general consensus just picking a name when voting for a BA or anyone on the executive board. Not giving an honest 8 for 8. That's what destroys a local. If fellow Ibew brothers want to preserve what we have we need to stand up and show the country what we are, sell our product. Sell productivity. Sell craftsmen-ship. And take the union seriously not just show up for work and not do our part on the union side. That's what causes a local to become weak. Luckily south jersey has good guys in office working hard for the men. But beyond that we've all got to do our part as well. To much negative ideas of us in the media. It will always be that way. There are good an bad seeds everywhere union non union.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> This is why the unions will wither and die.


Why,because someone wouldn't answer an inquiry from you?If it was that important,why wouldn't you drive to the hall and ask your question in person?You could chew their asses for not responding to your question.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Why,because someone wouldn't answer an inquiry from you?If it was that important,why wouldn't you drive to the hall and ask your question in person?You could chew their asses for not responding to your question.


Exactly what I was going to post. :thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Exactly what I was going to post. :thumbsup:


Maybe he doesn't enjoy the sensation of getting shot in the kneecaps!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Why,because someone wouldn't answer an inquiry from you?If it was that important,why wouldn't you drive to the hall and ask your question in person?


Yeah!! How dare you expect a return phone call!!!! :laughing: :blink:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

wendon said:


> Maybe he doesn't enjoy the sensation of getting shot in the kneecaps!!!:laughing::laughing:


It is a 3/4 emt bender or baseball bat to the kneecaps. If you get shot, it is to the back of the head.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Why,because someone wouldn't answer an inquiry from you?If it was that important,why wouldn't you drive to the hall and ask your question in person?You could chew their asses for not responding to your question.


From my house to the local in Atlanta is 45 miles, and depending on traffic, it could take 2 hours.
Seems like it could waste my time, gas and no guarantee that anyone I wanted to talk to would be there anyway!

People have been returning calls for 100 years, so why can't they. :laughing:

I'm nonunion btw, but throwing my 2 cents worth in.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Why,because someone wouldn't answer an inquiry from you?If it was that important,why wouldn't you drive to the hall and ask your question in person?You could chew their asses for not responding to your question.


They have my e-mail adress,cell and home #.
I know we pay for their blackberry,ect. why would I drive to pissburgh and find an empty office.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Bob,you've called your local hall and emailed them,right? You've called your District also,right? If it's that important,and not a nuisance question that you can and should discover the answer to yourself,you'll get an answer normally.Again,if it is that important,keep calling,or drive over there.I drive 40 plus miles each way to work,most days,and would head to the hall in a minute if it was that critical.

What precisely is this all-important question?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> Bob,you've called your local hall and emailed them,right? You've called your District also,right? If it's that important,and not a nuisance question that you can and should discover the answer to yourself,you'll get an answer normally.Again,if it is that important,keep calling,or drive over there.I drive 40 plus miles each way to work,most days,and would head to the hall in a minute if it was that critical.
> 
> What precisely is this all-important question?


...what if he wanted to know how much the increase in dues was? The substance of his question is irrelevant, a response is what he pays for.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

360max said:


> ...what if he wanted to know how much the increase in dues was? The substance of his question is irrelevant, a response is what he pays for.


In almost all cases,locals are required - or strongly encouraged by attorneys - to notify by mail regarding any changes with regard to money issues.

Hypothetical issues aside, there are, how shall we say it, those "high maintenance" members that believe their every request,no matter how minor,or wether or not the answer is forthcoming in a letter,or wether or not it's critical to know at this exact second, should immediately rise to the top of the priority list.

Again, what's so all-fired important? 

"Why isn't the Hall providing beer and sandwiches at the meetings any longer?"

Tell us your question.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks 360. That's all I want.Makes me feel like I'm just another dues check . When they get into the national union they get a pension from that also. All I want was a phone call or an e-mail.I sat on a contract talk negoiations as an an an executive board member worrying about everyone's fate.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks 360.All I want is a return call from my reps. I sat on the exeutive board on contract talks and worried about others future and benies. Now they don't call me back.Get into the Nationals, you get a pension there too.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Thanks 360. That's all I want.Makes me feel like I'm just another dues check . When they get into the national union they get a pension from that also. All I want was a phone call or an e-mail.I sat on a contract talk negoiations as an an an executive board member worrying about everyone's fate.


....and still we await the all-important, gotta-have-an-answer-this-very-second question.If you're that concerned, allow us to help shoulder your burden of concern you so bravely carry,brother.Help us help you!

You'll never walk alone.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank You Jerry Lewis.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I take it that you've no intention of stating your question,then?

I thought it was just about that important.......now,go mow the lawn and drink another Arn Shiddy.Don't ferget ta watch them Stillers.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Well...his question is his own business. However, I will say this. Depending on the size of your Local...what is going on there now? Here in LU#3 the Business Reps are pretty good at returning calls. I've seen it in action. I'm often down at the hall teaching and know most of these guys. I have seen them do call backs ranging from the smallest detail to full blown complaints. When did you first call the Hall? Did you call back and stress to the secretary that you need to talk to the individual? Is he on vacation? Every location is different but just as we have busy lives...so do they. 

Bob...we are dues checks...we are all cogs in the machine. I applaud you for being involved enough to be on a contract negotiation. Not an easy task in any jurisdiction. Don't feel all slighted because ONE GUY didn't return your call...as for calling a District Rep...lol...that's like trying to reach a Senator...better chance of hitting Lotto. If he doesn't personally know you...you could be #128 on his list of people to return calls to.

As to "withering and dying"...that won't happen. And it certainly won't happen because of lack of prompt responses. There are far greater issues endangering our way of life. It's a battle every single day for our survival. There are many things that Rank and File Members don't realize is going on. No matter what the Local...I can guarantee you there are a lot of balls in the air at any given time to try to keep as many members employed as possible and keep the machine that we are going.

Don't get me wrong, it is definitely *not cool* that you haven't gotten a call back in a timely manner. If you haven't gotten a response back in one weeks time I can suggest this...

*Write your Business Manager. *

Explain in your letter that you tried to contact the individual multiple times and that your issue is business related. If possible put your question to the BM. I can say that Business Managers do read all their written letters. I would truly be surprised if you didn't get immediate attention then.

In the big picture...if your question, personal or business related, is that important...don't waste time...do down to the hall and find out directly. If it's a hike...so be it. If it's an emergency, ask to talk to another Business Rep...whoever is available.

360MAX...any and all dues related changes are sent to members via snail mail. In many cases they won't answer the question over the phone as it takes up too much time. If you have a question about dues...that's a Members Records issue, not a Business Rep issue.

Now onto all the other responses from the uninitiated...lol...yes a jokes a joke. Some were pretty funny. Understand when you're part of an organization that provides benefits to members, their families, and in some cases extended family...you don't always get the most immediate attention. Yes it's bureaucratic, and yes our dues goes to pay their salaries...as well as provides us with unmatched benefits across the board. No one likes to wait...but in most cases all questions are eventually answered. It's easy to throw stones at us because you don't have to deal with issues like this. However, when you weigh the benefits gained from being in our organization...waiting for a call back really isn't that big a deal now is it?

Bob, I hope your issue is answered soon, I hope it's not health related, and I wish you the best Brother.

Steve from NYC


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Steve...Icefalkon. Petty gripe about medical insurance glich,But I expected an answer.Somebody not doing their job burdens me.Costing me loot.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

By the way ,My state senator gets back to me right away from Harrisburg,Pa. with my questions.(About other matters).


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> By the way ,My state senator gets back to me right away from Harrisburg,Pa. with my questions.(About other matters).


Anytime Brother. We're here to help each other.

Ha! Lucky you! Here in NY it takes an act of God...or a fat fundraising check to get attention from a Senator.

Harrisburg...isn't that where the big Cabela's is?

Steve from NYC


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Thanks Steve...Icefalkon. Petty gripe about medical insurance glich,But I expected an answer.Somebody not doing their job burdens me.Costing me loot.


No, it's your fault for not driving there and asking in person. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Nastyniz said:


> It all starts from not manning your territory, not taking elections seriously, not going to meetings, and not getting the general consensus just picking a name when voting for a BA or anyone on the executive board. Not giving an honest 8 for 8. That's what destroys a local. If fellow Ibew brothers want to preserve what we have we need to stand up and show the country what we are, sell our product. Sell productivity. Sell craftsmen-ship. And take the union seriously not just show up for work and not do our part on the union side. That's what causes a local to become weak. Luckily south jersey has good guys in office working hard for the men. But beyond that we've all got to do our part as well. To much negative ideas of us in the media. It will always be that way. There are good an bad seeds everywhere union non union.


 
very true of _all_ unions

but what real power do they have when the company can close it's doors?
a little while after i left the Teamsters, St Johnsbury trucking did just that
all their employees were seen across the street, protesting
they had lost everything too, guys in their late 50's with the rug yanked out from under them

this happened in the local area about the same time period as all the machine shops being outsourced, so we had all these union ex-machinists in the unemployment line, with their parent companies filing Chapter _F-'em-all_

the local politicians were no help either.....

Recently, the poco's went through a serious aquisition here as well, the weaker union being a bargaining chip led to the same effect

in fact, seems i can't swing a dead union rep without hitting an ex-union employee around here, or ex-union shop.

sadly, it didn't seem to matter how much they had their hearts in it.....

~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Very true. If we want it to change...WE have to do it. I mean, did you guys see the commercial during the Jet games yesterday? Great freaking commercial! But...we need more of them. Also, an idea I had was sort of community outreach. We do something like that here in NYC...where the clubs are active in communities. Like the Local 3 Motorcycle Club... they do things to help out in the community all the time. 

But I know a lot of locals don't have clubs...whether it's a sportsman club, golf club, ski club, motorcycle club. Groups within the local like that bring the brothers together and become a useful tool for the Business Manager. A sense of belonging happens and reaching out to the public to show we aren't the overpaid ruffians that the media makes us out to be becomes easier. Either way...we have to do more to show everyday people that by using us you get a quality job at a fair price.

Steve from NYC


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I just don't want to see the Unions die.And my wife won't let me buy a Roadking.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I just don't want to see the Unions die.And my wife won't let me buy a Roadking.


Same here...except for me it's a Fat Boy Lo...lol

Steve from NYC


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Cabelas is Wheeling WVA. I still buy my stuff from www.budsgunshop.com


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Still no reply out of those mofo's.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Still no reply out of those mofo's.


Bob...write the letter.

Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Cabelas is Wheeling WVA. I still buy my stuff from www.budsgunshop.com


I love going to the Cabela's in Hamburg, PA. It's like going to my high holy place! LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing worse than asking union reps to get back to me,nothing. Then I call my district rep, nothing.What's next?


I wouldnt steer my car to a vacant lane if my rep was crossing the street. Worthless piece of ****.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL DAMN nolabmba...that's pretty harsh! LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I gave up.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> I gave up.


 
I told ya!

eff em


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

What a bunch of bull$hit. I have never had a problem getting in touch with anyone from the local or getting answers to questions.
Pretty funny bob, I'm on the other side of the state and the few times I needed info from 5 it was never an issue. Maybe you're just a dooosh and they're tired of dealing with your crybaby nonsense????

Nola, when did you become union? 10 minutes ago?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> What a bunch of bull$hit. I have never had a problem getting in touch with anyone from the local or getting answers to questions.
> Pretty funny bob, I'm on the other side of the state and the few times I needed info from 5 it was never an issue. Maybe you're just a dooosh and they're tired of dealing with your crybaby nonsense????
> 
> Nola, when did you become union? 10 minutes ago?


Did it ever cross your mind that maybe Bob isn't an apple polisher? Maybe he's not willing to stoop to the level that you will to please the leg breaker at the top. Show a little brotherly love and may you'll get Cletis to join your organization!!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> What a bunch of bull$hit. I have never had a problem getting in touch with anyone from the local or getting answers to questions.
> Pretty funny bob, I'm on the other side of the state and the few times I needed info from 5 it was never an issue. Maybe you're just a dooosh and they're tired of dealing with your crybaby nonsense????
> 
> Nola, when did you become union? 10 minutes ago?


Last year. Railroad is a closed shop. IBEW for me Union rep will not take or return my calls. Had to beg em to collect dues. They refused to help. When they finally realized I was making a craft change the assholes wanted all back dues Trust I would break my guys teeth. Told me I was not his problem and then wanted eight months of dues.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

wendon said:


> . Show a little brotherly love and may you'll get Cletis to join your organization!!


Threats will get you nowhere.

Obviously,something else is at play here.My BA and the assistants,though usually quite busy,go out of their way to be responsive.We,after all,hold their jobs in our hands.

I'm guessing it's something along the lines of making a mountain out of a molehill.Afterall, sometimes a citizen will write a letter to the President, or his Senator to complain about his trash service.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> I'm guessing it's something along the lines of making a mountain out of a molehill.Afterall, sometimes a citizen will write a letter to the President, or his Senator to complain about his trash service.


Are you saying that poor Brother Bob's problem is not worth the boys in the Ivory Palace taking notice of?? Isn't there a little difference between his local union rep and the POTUS???


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

wendon said:


> Are you saying that poor Brother Bob's problem is not worth the boys in the Ivory Palace taking notice of?? Isn't there a little difference between his local union rep and the POTUS???


Carefully re-read the quoted post, Wendon.

I have made a judgement call - right or wrong.I know plenty of members with outlooks precisely the same as Bobs'. My little issue, no matter how small in importance to the majority ,must be the priority.

We all have our concerns,but news flash, it's not all about me.

Wendon, how have you found the responses of your Union officials?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Carefully re-read the quoted post, Wendon.
> 
> I have made a judgement call - right or wrong.I know plenty of members with outlooks precisely the same as Bobs'. My little issue, no matter how small in importance to the majority ,must be the priority.
> 
> ...


I own my business so I guess I can don't have to worry about something like this! I just think it's interesting that they want people to join the union to make life better for themselves but they can decide if a problem is worth wasting their valuable time on. :no::no:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

wendon said:


> I own my business!


Well,bless your heart.

Some people are just needy/high-maintenance.I calls 'em like I see's 'em.

Nice to know you care,Wendon.People in Ivory Palaces need love too, and you're sure doing your part.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Well,bless your heart.
> 
> Some people are just needy/high-maintenance.I calls 'em like I see's 'em.
> 
> Nice to know you care,Wendon.People in Ivory Palaces need love too, and you're sure doing your part.


Must be my compassionate conservatism kicking in!!:laughing:
I've got my oldest son working for me and that's enough
for me to handle. Get into a job that's a little tough......"That's not going to work!!" he says. Kid you don't know what tough is!!!!:no:
Give those guys in the Ivory Palace a little extra squeeze and an extra secret handshake next time you see them and tell them Big D says best wishes!!:laughing:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Do what we did get rid off them. ex 1788run by us now. we went on own.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I bothered anyone. As Barney Fife said.."I'm gonna give them the big freeze". End of my input.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Carefully re-read the quoted post, Wendon.
> 
> I have made a judgement call - right or wrong.I know plenty of members with outlooks precisely the same as Bobs'. My little issue, no matter how small in importance to the majority ,must be the priority.
> 
> ...


The two sidedness of the unions never ceases to amaze me.

_We are all brothers

We are all equals

We are in this together_


.... Unless you need something, than you are a no good pain in the ass.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The two sidedness of the unions never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> _We are all brothers_
> 
> ...


 
Yep, he gets disrespeted by his local, then comes here and gets disrespected by Vic, as I mentioned earlier, it SHOULD NOT matter what his phone call is about. 

Eff the union, let them pay their own salaries on somebody elses back:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Last year. Railroad is a closed shop. IBEW for me Union rep will not take or return my calls. Had to beg em to collect dues. They refused to help. When they finally realized I was making a craft change the assholes wanted all back dues Trust I would break my guys teeth. Told me I was not his problem and then wanted eight months of dues.


If you're not satisfied with the level of service maybe you should quit and go back to running your own shop. I mean, that is the ultimate goal right, the best deal going right?
Why not practice what Bob Badged preaches and just quit?



mcclary's electrical said:


> Yep, he gets disrespeted by his local, then comes here and gets disrespected by Vic, as I mentioned earlier, it SHOULD NOT matter what his phone call is about.
> 
> Eff the union, let them pay their own salaries on somebody elses back:
> 
> ]


Disrespected???? How so? He even said that the question wasn't a big deal but then he comes here and makes a big deal out of it. 

Bob, you said your question is health care related. If that's the case why on earth are you calling the Districts Agent? The H&W is strictly a local matter.
With all the resources 5 has available I really find it hard to believe that you cant get in touch with ANYONE. 

http://www.ibew5.org/benefits/benefits.htm


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> The two sidedness of the unions never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> _We are all brothers
> 
> ...


I am impressed at the fantasy world you have derived for yourself. Truly.

I have never had an issue with contacting my local. I don't know what the issue surrounding bob might be - but since everyone else here who is a member of a union is saying that they also don't have a problem contacting anyone then why would you grasp at his experience as the norm?

Oh, I know. Because it fits in your little 'evil union' scenario. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Let this thread fade away. Just wanted my local at least give me a howdy.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Well,howdy from out west.Hope you get a satisfactory resolution to your question.I still think you should personally go and ask them,chew them out for not responding if it's truly warranted.Good luck.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yep, he gets disrespeted by his local, then comes here and gets disrespected by Vic, as I mentioned earlier, it SHOULD NOT matter what his phone call is about.
> 
> Eff the union, let them pay their own salaries on somebody elses back:
> 
> View attachment 17579


So much for mutual respect in the so called "union topic" section.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

My National rep got back to me just now. It was about language in the contract.No reply from the local boys.Done.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> My National rep got back to me just now. It was about language in the contract.No reply from the local boys.Done.


I am glad you recieved your answer. I had a similar question(I think) about changes in our hour bank deal, and I was satisfied after one call to H&W, and my local rep only took 2 days. I am surprised at the length of your ordeal.


----------

